# 2015 Africaraw selfdrive photosafari gallery now on line



## oldageadventurer (Nov 14, 2015)

In 2015 my wife & I ("old age adventurers") completed another of our annual 3 month selfdrive photosafaris in our LC 4x4 with roof top tent. This year our May to July trip started in the Kruger National Park; we then crossed over via Botswana's trans kalahari highway to Etosha National Park in Namibia, & finally headed south to Kgalagadi Transfrontier park. We then returned to Johannesburg to park car & fly back to Netherlands.

With much help from SmugMug our website has been revised & their new design has improved "www.Africaraw.com" in our opinion e.g. collages fill the screen & scrolling instead of selecting many separate pages. This all took time but have at last & got down to editing the thousands of wildlife pictures from the three parks.

In our "2015 photographic safari" gallery in our portfolio we have posted around 100 of the shots (many are Marianne's) we took in the many long hours we patiently waited for "actors" to appear on the often empty stages.

We are now editing the one month long photos from Etosha & will then work on the the two weeks we spent in the Kalahari.

This is our 9th year of these long trips & although many sites & scenes are the same it is wonderful what amazing moments just keep exploding when least expected to reward the many hours sitting & waiting.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2015 Africaraw selfdrive photosafari picture now on line*

Beautiful series, I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 14, 2015)

Adventurers,
Congrads on a great trip!
Great photos, too.
-r


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2015)

Great photos

I do specially like the 4th (wild dog) as I know how hard it is to catch them. Last year I was able to see them in a conservation in Zimbabwe in the Hwange National Park. By the way, very close to the lodge Sable Sand runned by Marleen Post who married Brian Sabeta from Zimbabwe. Marleen is also from The Netherlands.

So the wild dog is still on my list to photograph in the wild.

I did visit Uganda this year. I easily could stay over there for 4 weeks or more. If you want to have an impression look at https://francoisloyens.smugmug.com/Project/Oeganda/


----------



## oldageadventurer (Jan 11, 2016)

* 2015 Africaraw selfdrive photosafari gallery update*

Thanks for the kind comments on the 2015 photos from the Kruger park. I today completed our Etosha portfolio for the 2015 trip. There are 273 photographs, including many action shots & also landscapes, taken during our 6 week stay at Namutoni, Halali, OkauKuejo, & Olifantsrus. As usual most of our photos were taken in the Namutoni are but for the first time we visited Olifantsrus camp, which opened for self drive tourists last year. We found the rocky & hilly area on the west of the park fascinating & an interesting change, & are thus visiting it again in 2016.

www.africaraw.com


----------



## rcarca (Jan 11, 2016)

I love the website. Great photographs.

An example I would love to follow when I can!!!

Richard


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shot of the kingfisher with the sunburst on his beak


----------



## snowleo (Jan 16, 2016)

What a dream! 3 Months of traveling and photography in Southern Africa! I wish I could do that, too. I was just happy, very happy to spend 5 weeks (only... sniff...) in Botswana and Namibia in April/May 2014. Here some of my shots


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2016)

snowleo said:


> What a dream! 3 Months of traveling and photography in Southern Africa! I wish I could do that, too. I was just happy, very happy to spend 5 weeks (only... sniff...) in Botswana and Namibia in April/May 2014. Here some of my shots



Very nice. I really like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 16, 2016)

and here some photos taken in Etosha National Park, Namibia


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 6, 2016)

Great stuff from both oldageadventure and snowleo. Since I will probably never make it to Africa myself, I enjoy "visiting" through the photos of others. That mostly black zebra is bizarre looking. And the way snowleo lined up the large bird with the moon is amazing! Is it a marabou stork?


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2016)

snowleo said:


> and here some photos taken in Etosha National Park, Namibia




Beautiful series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## KavinAnderson (Mar 28, 2016)

Terrific shots well composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------

